# Conseil achat HomePod



## pak13 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour
J'ai  besoin de vos conseils éclairés car un HomePod ou des HomePod mini me tentent bien mais je suis septique concernant le bon usage chez moi. 
Concernant mon installation actuelle :


J'ai à l'heure actuelle *un vieux apple TV et une borne Airport Express* (deuxième génération de même design que l'Apple TV mais en blanche), je n'ai pas d'abonnement Apple Music donc dès que je diffuse de la musique c'est en Airplay soit à partir de mon iPhone, soit de mon Imac.
J'ai une BBox collée à mon Airport express (qui est reliée en wifi) et mon Apple TV est très loin mais branchée en Ethernet.
*Mon débit internet est très faible (de 1 à 8Mbps) et ne me semble pas stable (??)

Or j'ai toujours de très grosses pertes de signal que ce soit avec l'Airport (son qui ne diffuse plus, basculer "Iphone/Airport et même besoin des fois de devoir la débrancher et la rebrancher) ou avec l'Apple TV.

Est-ce que vous pensez que j'aurai les mêmes problèmes en Airplay (donc en Wifi) avec un HomePod ?*

Faudrait-il que j'investisse dans un routeur ou Amplificateur de Wifi ou cela ne changera rien du fait de ma connection internet ?? Brancher mon Airport en Ethernet ??

Ca me ferait suer d'acheter un HomePod et qu'au final je me retrouve avec les mêmes soucis que j'ai actuellement.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour. 
Pour avoir eu une Apple Airport Express de 2nd gen, je confirme qu’il y a des coupures lorsque le réseau wifi n’est pas très puissant et donc pas très stable. 

Si j’en crois l’expérience qui me fait dire ça, sur le même réseau un HomePod peut, en revanche, très bien se montrer d’une très grande stabilité. Je ne dis pas que c’est sûr à 100% ce que je dis, car tous les réseaux sont différents, mais selon le réseau dont je parle, l’expérience montre que HomePod et AirPort Express se comportent différemment. 

Je dirais que le HomePod est plus stable dans une maison que dans un appart [emoji121]️et qu’une borne AirPort aura davantage besoin de la fibre qu’un HomePod pour être stable. 

Ça n’empêche qu’on peut avoir des problèmes de stabilité avec les HomePod (surtout stéréo, quand il y en a deux), mais ces problèmes n’auront pas les mêmes causes : chaque réseau étant différent. 

Tu peux toujours essayer et retourner ton HomePod dans les 15 jours légaux, entre temps tu en auras une idée. Je pense que ça peut valoir le coup, si la pâte prend avec Siri/HomePod c’est un objet vraiment cool.

Et si tu cherches à stabiliser ton réseau avec un routeur, comme j’ai l’intention de le faire en 2021 pour mes HomePod, il paraît que la gamme Orbi de NETGEAR fait des petits miracles. Je penche pour chez moi sur un RBR20.

PS : je crois que la borne Airport se branche toujours en ethernet à la box. C’est l’Apple TV qui est wifi, non ?

PS 2 : avec un HomePod, mon expérience dit que la borne Airport ne fait pas bon ménage. À voir, à y penser si tu acquiers un HomePod.


----------



## pak13 (26 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Pour avoir eu une Apple Airport Express de 2nd gen, je confirme qu’il y a des coupures lorsque le réseau wifi n’est pas très puissant et donc pas très stable.
> 
> Si j’en crois l’expérience qui me fait dire ça, sur le même réseau un HomePod peut, en revanche, très bien se montrer d’une très grande stabilité. Je ne dis pas que c’est sûr à 100% ce que je dis, car tous les réseaux sont différents, mais selon le réseau dont je parle, l’expérience montre que HomePod et AirPort Express se comportent différemment.
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Cela me rassure pour l'achat d'un HomePod (et non deux HomePod Mini) mais il est vrai que s'il n'apprécie pas trop l'Airport, je comptais en garder un pour une de mes pièces du haut.
Je vais donc voir à un Apple Store même si je n'ai pas trop l'habitude d'acheter des produits dans l'idée de les tester mais c'est vrai que j'envisageais d'en acheter un HomePod pour voir chez moi ce que ça donne. 

Concernant le routeur, j'ai aussi entendu beaucoup de bien des Orbi. Mais si j'ai bien compris, tu dois en mettre un à proximité de ta box relié en ethernet et est-ce lui qui va s'occuper du Wifi ? Faut-il éteindre le Wifi de la box ? Etant sur deux étages, je me demandais si deux Orbi suffisaient car ma box se trouve à une extrémité du rez de chaussée et j'ai mon séjour qui est à l'opposé, donc je comptais mettre le deuxième boitier dans le Hall à mi distance entre ces deux pièces et afin qu'il envoie dans le séjour mais aussi dans les pièces du haut. Mais sera-t-il suffisamment puissant pour envoyer sur toutes les pièces du haut ? En faut-il un troisième (mais ça augmente la facture) ? Même s'ils disent qu'avec 2 tu peux envoyer sur 250m2 or moi j'ai moins sur mes deux plans ? 
Il va falloir que je creuse et peut-être que pour le Black Friday il y aura une promo sympa sur les Orbi ? En occasions déjà j'ai vu que  tu pouvais en avoir pour moins cher ...


----------



## iBaby (26 Novembre 2020)

Il ne faut pas éteindre le wifi de la Livebox je dirais, mais je n’en ai jamais eu. Deux devraient suffire, de toute façon tu verras bien, ça peut s’acheter à l’unité.


----------



## pak13 (2 Décembre 2020)

Alors petit retour d'expérience et avant tout un grand merci à toi iBaby de m'avoir si bien orienté vers ces Orbi.
Je viens d'en acheter deux et cela fait deux jours que je l'ai mises chez moi... et ben, j'aurai du en acheter bien avant. Tout semble fonctionner sans aucune coupure. Je peux écouter de la musique sur mon Apple TV, sur l'Airport Express et c'est nickel !!! Ca se connecte très rapidement maintenant sur l'Airport Express. C'est super !!! Reste plus qu'à m'acheter un HomePod pour voir la différence avec mon Audio Pro.... En tout cas merci encore pour m'avoir persuadé d'investir 140€ (acheté reconditionné sur Amazon) dans un bon sytème Wifi !!


----------



## iBaby (2 Décembre 2020)

Content pour toi et heureux d’avoir pu t’aider ! J’ai hâte que 2021 arrive pour que je mette un orbi sur mon réseau à mon tour. Ton retour enthousiaste me conforte dans cette idée, surtout pour la stabilité du HomePod. J’espère que tu donneras de tes nouvelles aussi quand tu auras un HomePod, moi je le trouve vraiment extra pour la musique.


----------



## pak13 (3 Décembre 2020)

Deux petites questions ....
1/ Y-a-t-il des soucis avec deux enceintes HomePod en stéréo quand on écoute sa musique à partir d'un Imac ? (Car j'ai vu sur un autre site que le mac distinguait deux HomePod Mini et ne pouvait envoyer la musique en stéréo sur les 2 HomePod Mini)
2/ Pour les Orbi, est-ce qu'il faut tout reparamétrer quand tu change de box ? (ou le fait de rebrancher le routeur à la nouvelle box suffit ?)


----------



## iBaby (3 Décembre 2020)

Je te réponds pour la première, la seconde je ne sais pas, d’autres réponses viendront peut-être.

1/ je n’ai plus de Mac, mais je sais que Musique sur Mac peut envoyer du son sur le HomePod stéréo : Apple Music, bibliothèque iTunes, aucun problème. C’est macOS qui ne sait pas, contrairement à iOS, reconnaître le HomePod stéréo. Musique est la seule app capable de le faire.


----------



## pak13 (3 Février 2021)

Petit retour après un mois d'utilisation.... Je me suis payé un HomePod Mini pour ma cuisine et un HomePod pour mon séjour. Je n'ai eu aucune perte de connexion. Mes satellites Orbi semblent très bien faire leur travail. J'ai laissé brancher mes Airport Express et il n'y a pas d'interférences. Concernant le son du HomePod, plutôt très satisfait. C'est vrai qu'il y a des Basses mais il y a une très belle séparation des différents instruments, voix.... C'est assez riche. Le son manque peut-être un peu de volume. 
Je suis en train de lorgner vers un deuxième HomePod d'occasion pour avoir un son stéréo. Je ne pense que je vais gagner en volume sonore mais je pense que deux enceintes peuvent permettre une très bonne spatialisation et un son encore meilleur. Je suis aussi tombé dans le HomeKit avec ampoules et prises et ça fonctionne très bien (encore un peu de mal avec certaines automatisations qui ne fonctionnent pas super). La petite HomePod est nickel pour une cuisine. Je n'ai toujours pas migré vers Apple Music même si Spotify a augmenté d'un euro leur abonnement familial. Voilà !!! Et encore un grand merci à iBaby qui m'a ruiné ma carte bleue


----------

